# Suche Spiel - Flugzeug Kampfspiel



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Flugzeug-Spiel für PC, um zwischendurch abzuschalten 
Da ich kein Zocker bin und mich auch mit aktuellen Spielen nicht auskenne, wollte ich mich zuerst im Geschäft umschauen - Problem nur, dass die heutigen Spiele fast alle nur über Steam zu bekommen, oder eine Internetinstallation erforderlich ist. Der PC wird aber nie Internet sehen.

Jetzt wollt ich mal in einem einschlägigen Forum um Hilfe bitten, dass ich doch noch zu meinem Luft-Baller-Spaß komme.
Ich suche keinen Simulator, aber hätte trotzdem gern eine ansehnliche Grafik. Am liebsten wäre mir eins mit Jets, hätte aber auch nichts gegen ältere Modelle. Und es sollte unbedingt 21:9-formatig sein

Wäre dankbar wenn mir Jemand einen guten Spieletipp geben könnte \o/

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

Also, ein aktuell verfügbares Spiel wo du GANZ ohne Internet auskommst kann man an sich so gut wie vergessen. ^^  Was hast du denn überhaupt für Hardware? Hast du nen Joystick? Und wie viel "Sim" darf es denn sein? Oder suchst du ganz klar eher Luftkampf-Action, die leicht zu lernen und zu steuern ist? 

Das vermutlich beste Game der letzten Jahre ist A10 Warthog, aber das ist schon ziemlich Sim-lastig und nicht ganz ohne zu erlernen https://www.amazon.de/DCS-A-10C-Warthog-PC/dp/B004P8EIYC  davon gibt es eine Edition mit AddOn dabei, die auch erhältlich ist https://www.amazon.de/DCS-10C-Warthog-Extended-PC/dp/B01K9NX3GU


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Joystick kauf ich mir einen, wollt max. 100€ dafür ausgeben. PC hat genug Leistung, 32 Gig Ram und 21 GHz, und was ein "Sim" ist, weiß ich nicht gg
Für Schwierigkeitsgrad und so bin ich offen, sollte halt auf "andere Flugzeuge abschießen" rauslufen  Will kein Profizocker werden, soll nur als Zwishendurh Zeitvertreib dienen 
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Joystick kauf ich mir einen, wollt max. 100€ dafür ausgeben. PC hat genug Leistung, 32 Gig Ram und 21 GHz,


 Irgendwas mit 21 GHz gibt es nicht, was soll das sein? ^^  Oder meinst du 2.1 GHz bei der CPU? Nenn mal die CPU und Grafikkarte - wenn es da nicht passt, nutzen die 32Gb RAM rein gar nichts. Und wieso kommt SO ein offenbar recht neuer PC nicht ins Internet? Was für ein Windows hast du denn?



> und was ein "Sim" ist, weiß ich nicht gg


 Eine Simulation   Eine reine Flugzeugsimulation wäre so tiefgehend, dass du allein zum Landen einige Stunden üben musst. Da wird halt dann echt alles simuliert, so dass du viel Zeit mit dem Beherrschen des Fliegers verbringen musst, und bei Kampffliegern zB musst du mehrere Tasten drücken, damit du die Waffe überhaupt erst scharf machst usw. , und wenn du in der Luft einer der Steuerklappen nicht korrekt eingestellt hast, kann Dir das Flugzeug bei ner Kurve einfach mal eben so abschmieren.

Eventuell wäre das hier ja ein Kandidat https://www.amazon.de/bitComposer-9703910-Air-Conflicts-Secret/dp/B006OJ34AO    aber ansonsten sieht es sehr mau aus - die Zeiten von "mal zwischendurch was fliegen und ballern"-Spielen ist leider schon länger vorbei, das findest du am ehesten noch als reine Onlinegames. 

 Das Gegenteil wäre Arcade, da musst du nix machen außer nach links/rechts und oben/unten zu steuern, mehr oder weniger Schub zu geben und bei Kampfsims dann eben zu ballern. Und das Flugzeug kann quasi unmöglich abschmieren.

Und dann gibt es halt Spiele, die ein Zwischending sind oder wo man es in den Optionen in einem gewissen Rahmen an seinen Geschmack anpassen kann.





> Für Schwierigkeitsgrad und so bin ich offen, sollte halt auf "andere Flugzeuge abschießen" rauslufen  Will kein Profizocker werden, soll nur als Zwishendurh Zeitvertreib dienen
> mfg


  A10 Warthog ist aber wohl nichts für Dich, denn da geht es eher darum, dass du zum Ziel fliegst, ohne entdeckt zu werden (und ohne abzuschmieren  ) um am Ziel dann kurz einen Bombenangriff durchzuführen und wieder abzuhauen, und da es eher ne Sim ist, ist allein das Ankommen schon schwer. Da kämpfst du aber nicht gegen andere Flieger, jedenfalls ist das nicht das Ziel.


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

6 x 3,4 GHz und die 1050er GTX GeForce und Win 10 Pro. Internet bekommt er deswegen nicht, weil es ein "unverseuchter" Studio-PC bleiben soll.

"Sim" sollte es auf keinen Fall werden, wenn dann Kampfsimulation (ideal war damals WarBirds auf Win98 xD )

Und wegen des Warthog werd ich mir morgen mal (heute, später) ein Gameplay anschaun, schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## Zybba (7. Februar 2017)

Schau dir mal Tom Clancys HAWX an.
Ist bereits von 2009, bietet aber moderne Kampfjets und kommt meiner Recherche nach offline noch ohne einen Launcher aus.
Bei aktuellen Titeln kann man das einfach nicht mehr erwarten.

Die Gefechte bestehen halt eher aus Nahkampf, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe. Mit Realismus hat das Spiel insgesamt eher weniger zu tun. Schau dir am besten mal ein Video dazu an.
Außerdem kostet das Spiel gebraucht nur 1,21! 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B001PBUN4Q/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Es gibt auch einen Nachfolger, aber der läuft nicht ohne Uplay.


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Infos. Hab mich ein bisschen umgesehn und es wird wohl auf Hawks rauslaufen. Warthog ist mir zu sehr Simulator und andere Offline-Spiele gibts wie's aussieht nichtmehr 

Danke nochmal, mfG


----------



## Batze (7. Februar 2017)

Da gibt es leider nicht so viel. Hawk was schon genannt wurde ist da schon mit das einzige. Alle anderen Luft Baller Games gehen eher auf Simulation hinaus und teilweise sind diese auch schon älter. Da ist in diesem Genre leider auch keine große Auswahl mehr.


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2017)

Die A-10 wäre zudem auch nicht für Luftkampf ausgelegt - wenn du den 2. WK als Setting magst, könntest du dir noch IL-2 anschauen.

https://il2sturmovik.com/


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Februar 2017)

Hawx 1 und 2 sind halt alt aber gut und deswegen auch offline ohne Account betreibbar. 

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Ace Combat Reihe, weiß aber nicht, wie gut die auf PC ist, die kommt von Konsole, ist also sehr actionlastig.  
Flying Tigers: Shadows over China wäre vielleicht auch noch einen Blick wert. Das ist auch eher actionlastig aber halt alte Kisten.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

Ich frage mich aber echt, was das mit dem Internet soll. Du brauchst doch auch mal Updates für Windows, neuere Treiber usw., und wenn du nur Updates machst und vlt. so was wie Steam nutzt: was soll da denn bitte passieren? Irgendwelche Viren können nur dann auf den PC, wenn du eine Website besuchst, die entsprechende Skripte hast, oder wenn du unbedarft Dateien oder email-Anhänge runterlädst, die Viren/Trojaner enthalten, und selbst letzteres würde dann noch durch einen Virenscanner verhindert werden, außer du überstimmst die Warnung des Scanners wider besserem Wissen.


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Dass ein PC, der kein Internet hat, weniger bzw. garnicht anfällig ist, im Vergleich zum Inet-pc, brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren. Virenprogramm hin oder her. 
Wenn ein wichtiges Update ansteht, wird es mitn Laptop gelade, gescannt und rübertransferiert. 

Zwecks Spiel wird es der 1. Hawks Teil werden, da der 2. Teil ang. Inet benötigt.
Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Dass ein PC, der kein Internet hat, weniger bzw. garnicht anfällig ist, im Vergleich zum Inet-pc, brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren. Virenprogramm hin oder her.
> Wenn ein wichtiges Update ansteht, wird es mitn Laptop gelade, gescannt und rübertransferiert.
> 
> Zwecks Spiel wird es der 1. Hawks Teil werden, da der 2. Teil ang. Inet benötigt.
> Danke für alle Antworten!



Was hast Du denn auf Deinem Spielerechner?
Hatte letztens mit meinem Bruder auch darüber diskutiert, WAS denn überhaupt so wichtig sein könnte, dass genau der eigene Rechner ins Visier eines kriminellen kommen könnte.
Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Meteoriten getroffen zu werden wahrscheinlich grösser.
Und was könnte man den schon holen vom Spielerechner?

Wenn Du nur über STEAM & Co Games holst und aktivierst, bist Du wahrscheinlich mindestens so auf der sicheren Seite, wie wenn Du ein Spiel am DVD installierst.

Evtl solltest Du dir überlegen umgekehrt vorzugehen:
Spielerechner darf ans Netz (wie anscheinend Dein Laptop) und deine sensiblen (?) Daten auf dem Laptop sichern.

Ok, ist ab vom Thema Flugsims.

Aber Du wirst wohl in Zukunft dann recht wenig zu spielen haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Dass ein PC, der kein Internet hat, weniger bzw. garnicht anfällig ist, im Vergleich zum Inet-pc, brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren. Virenprogramm hin oder her.
> Wenn ein wichtiges Update ansteht, wird es mitn Laptop gelade, gescannt und rübertransferiert.
> 
> Zwecks Spiel wird es der 1. Hawks Teil werden, da der 2. Teil ang. Inet benötigt.
> Danke für alle Antworten!



CDs / DVDs, auch Originale, sowie die USB Sticks von Kollegen können auch Viren enthalten. Einzig sicher ist nur ein Rechner, auf dem keine Dateien von Außerhalb ergänzt werden. 

Ansonsten fangen sich die meisten Leute tatsächlich die Viren zu 99 Prozent über E-Mail ein, der Rest kommt von Webseiten, oft über die Adserver, die die Werbebanner verteilen. 

Virenscanner braucht man eigentlich nicht, sagen jedenfalls die Experten, mit dem Windows Defender ist man ausreichend geschützt. Eben weil ein Großteil der Viren über Mail kommt, und jeder bedachte Nutzer die ohnehin sofort löscht.


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Der Pc hat eigentlich nur den Zweck als Studio-pc für Musik produzieren zu dienen. Am Pc brauche ich wie gesagt nur ein Spiel um zwischendurch abzuschalten.

Um ins Visier von kriminellen zu geraten, fürchte ich mich nicht. Ich käme nur nicht auf die Idee wegen eines Spiels Internet zu installieren, für was gibts CDs?!


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Der Pc hat eigentlich nur den Zweck als Studio-pc für Musik produzieren zu dienen. Am Pc brauche ich wie gesagt nur ein Spiel um zwischendurch abzuschalten.



Und Du lädst die Musik nirgends hoch?
Brauchen jene Progis kein Update?



> Um ins Visier von kriminellen zu geraten, fürchte ich mich nicht. Ich käme nur nicht auf die Idee wegen eines Spiels Internet zu installieren, für was gibts CDs?!


Also Internet installieren.....
Meinst Du, das Du da keinen Empfang hast?

Dass ein Musiker fragt, wozu es CDs gibt

Wo wird am meisten Musik vertrieben?


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Zum 3. Mal: wenn was vom Internet runter bzw. rauf soll -> Laptop.

Wo hab ich keinen Empfang? Was soll das heißen?

Und den Sarkasmus mit den CDs hast du nicht ganz verstanden, lies es nochmal.


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2017)

> Wo hab ich keinen Empfang? Was soll das heißen?



Naja.. viele Musikstudios sind gut abgeschottet, weshalb sie zum beispiel kein WLan empfangen.
Wenn du schreibst "Ich käme nur nicht auf die Idee wegen eines Spiels *Internet zu installieren**"*, schnall ich eben auch nicht ganz was Du meinst.



> Und den Sarkasmus mit den CDs hast du nicht ganz verstanden, lies es nochmal.



Das ist kein Sarkasmus, sondern Realität.
Es werden halt inzwischen sehr viele digitale Dinge nur übers Internet vertrieben.
filme werden immer weniger auf Datenträger gekauft, sondern übers Netz gestreamt.
Musik wird auch immer weniger auf CDs verkauft, sondern über Download (inkl Kopierschutz)
Das wird bei den Spielen sicherlich keine Umkehr mehr geben.

// Ach und noch was konstruktives:
Als Joystick kann ich den Thustmaster T-Flight Hotas X empfeheln.
Zwar wohl der günstigste in dem Segment mit separatem Schubregler.
Aber ist schon recht cool so zu spielen und verrichtet seinen Dienst gut.
Bei mir mit Elite.


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Empfang gibt`s im Studio genug, das ist kein Problem.
Ich sehe nur keinen Grund darin, mir wegen eines Spiels (das auch auf Disc erhältlich sein könnte) Internet auf dem Rechner zu installieren. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich mir übers Internet irgendeinen Scheiss einfange, und sei es eine noch so geringe Schadsoftware. Ich will die Latenzen so gut es geht gegen 0 ms halten und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es nur so geht! 
Dass heutzutage alles so gut es geht online vertrieben wird, weiß ich leider. Der gläserne Bürger lässt grüßen. Aber so lange es die Spiele, die ich will, auf CDs gibt, kann mich die Steam-Industrie kreuzweise  

mfG


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Empfang gibt`s im Studio genug, das ist kein Problem.
> Ich sehe nur keinen Grund darin, mir wegen eines Spiels (das auch auf Disc erhältlich sein könnte) Internet auf dem Rechner zu installieren. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich mir übers Internet irgendeinen Scheiss einfange, und sei es eine noch so geringe Schadsoftware. Ich will die Latenzen so gut es geht gegen 0 ms halten und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es nur so geht!



Naja, einen "Scheiss" hast du ja, wenn du's so betrachtest, schon drauf: Windows


Das letzt mal, dass mein PC eine Infizierung hatte war, als ich einen gefunden (!) USB-Stick an meinen PC hängte.
Das war vor ca 15 Jahren




> Dass heutzutage alles so gut es geht online vertrieben wird, weiß ich leider. Der gläserne Bürger lässt grüßen. Aber so lange es die Spiele, die ich will, auf CDs gibt, kann mich die Steam-Industrie kreuzweise
> 
> mfG




Was hast Du denn anderes auf deinem Arbeits/Studio-PC als auf Deinem Laptop, der ja online geht, das man "ausspionieren" könnte??

Alternative zu STEAM (gläserner Bürger... wasauchimmer), wäre noch *GOG*. 
Da kann man das Spiel runterladen und Offline spielen.
Würde über den Laptop dann gehen.
Da kannst Du die Daten runterladen, auf den Game-PC kopieren und installieren.
Das so nebenbei.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Empfang gibt`s im Studio genug, das ist kein Problem.
> Ich sehe nur keinen Grund darin, mir wegen eines Spiels (das auch auf Disc erhältlich sein könnte) Internet auf dem Rechner zu installieren. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich mir übers Internet irgendeinen Scheiss einfange, und sei es eine noch so geringe Schadsoftware.


das ist ausgeschlossen, wenn du einfach nur die Software nutzt, die du bewusst installierst (und auch dann installieren würdest, wenn der PC "offline" wäre) und wenn du ganz simpel nie email-Anhänge an dem PC öffnest und "rumsurfst". 

Und selbst wenn du aus irgendeiner Unachtseimkeit Dir doch was einfängt: diese Unachtsamkeit kann Dir ebensogut passieren, wenn du was per USB-Stick oder so rüberziehst, UND du wirst ja wohl sowieso immer von allem wichtigen ein Backup haben, denn auch ne Festplatte kann ja mal einfach so hopps gehen, d.h. falls um Angst vor Datenverlust geht: die ist rein technisch sogar viel höher als die Gefahr durch "böse Software"  


Und wegen der Musik: die Latenz erhöht sich nicht, nur weil der PC "online ist". Und selbst wenn du das doch denkst, könntest du für die Musik ein Benutzerkonto einrichten, in dem das Netzwerk aus ist, und fürs Spielen eines, wo es an ist.


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Naja, einen "Scheiss" hast du ja, wenn du's so betrachtest, schon drauf: Windows



Touchè 



> Was hast Du denn anderes auf deinem Arbeits/Studio-PC als auf Deinem Laptop, der ja online geht, das man "ausspionieren" könnte??



Wie gesagt, um`s ausspioniert werden geht es mir nicht.
 An den Pc kommt u.a. ein Interface (Soundkarte), bei dem es wichtig ist, keine Latenzen zu haben. Auch wenn 3, 4, 5,... Geräte dranhängen, muss der Rechner schnell bleiben. Um mir alle Risiken aus dem Weg zu räumen, damit ich nicht alle 2, 3 Jahre neu aufsetzen muss, weil schon wieder irgendwo her durch irgendein Hintertürchen ein Trojaner, Virus oder sonst was den Weg übers Internet in meinen Rechner gefunden hat, ist der internetlose Pc die einzige Möglichkeit. Davon werden dir einige Producer ein Lied singen 

Da ich von vornherein schon davon ausging, den PC nie online gehen zu lassen, habe ich sogar auf die WLan Karte verzichtet und extra eine Lan-Verbindung legen wär mir der Aufwand wirklich nicht wert, wenns eh noch CD-Spiele gibt...

Andere Spiele werde ich wahrscheinlich nie spielen, mir geht es rein nur um den kurzen Zeitvertreib zwischendurch.
Wäre Black&White Windows 10-kompatibel, wär ich jetzt nicht auf der Suche nach was Neuem gewesen


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Um mir alle Risiken aus dem Weg zu räumen, damit ich nicht alle 2, 3 Jahre neu aufsetzen muss, weil schon wieder irgendwo her durch irgendein Hintertürchen ein Trojaner, Virus oder sonst was den Weg übers Internet in meinen Rechner gefunden hat, ist der internetlose Pc die einzige Möglichkeit. Davon werden dir einige Producer ein Lied singen


Irgendwas machen du und diese Producer grundlegend falsch! 

Den letzten Virus den ich oder alle Bekannten von mir sich eingefangen haben, und da sind einige absolute PC Laien bei, das muss vor weit über zehn Jahren gewesen sein. 
Vielleicht solltet ihr keine Raubkopien benutzen und nicht auf zwielichtigen Webseiten surfen und eure Mail Anhänge nur öffnen, wenn ihr wisst, was das ist ...


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Irgendwas machen du und diese Producer grundlegend falsch!
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr keine Raubkopien benutzen und nicht auf zwielichtigen Webseiten surfen und eure Mail Anhänge nur öffnen, wenn ihr wisst, was das ist ...



Schon interessant, was einem da unterstellt wird, weil man Sicher(er) gehen will... 

Was die Diskussion darüber soll, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Bist du ernsthaft der Meinung ein Online-PC ist GENAUSO sicher wie ein Offline-PC? (Außer man ladet sich selbstverschuldet Dreck via USB)


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Was die Diskussion darüber soll, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Bist du ernsthaft der Meinung ein Online-PC ist GENAUSO sicher wie ein Offline-PC? (Außer man ladet sich selbstverschuldet Dreck via USB)



Ich sage es mal so, je nachdem wer vor dem Rechner sitzt halte ich einen PC der am Netz hängt ggf. durchaus für sicherer als einen der offline ist. 

Z.B. ist ein Onlinerechner halt immer aktuell, auch der Windows Defender, wenn dann z.B. ein Virus per USB Stick kommt, dann ist der Offline-PC unter Umständen gearscht, während der Online-PC geschützt war. 

Und "selbstverschuldet" per USB Stick ist so eine Sache, etwa wenn das wichtige Daten von einem Kollegen waren. 

Und beim Onlinerechner fängst du dir halt, wie gesagt, zu 99 Prozent nur was über Mail ein, falls man so dumm ist, da irgendwelche unbekannten gezippten Dateien anzuklicken. Und im Web wirkt ein Adblocker Wunder. 

Ebenfalls wie gesagt, hatte seit mind. einem Jahrzehnt weder bei mir noch im Bekanntenkreis Probleme mit Viren. Die Antivirensoftware-Hersteller leben da sehr von der Paranoia bzw. halt den DAUs, die alles anklicken müssen ...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn nur DU als extrem übervorsichtiger Nutzer Zugang zu dem PC hast, dann ist der PC definitiv gleichsicher, egal ob er online ist oder nicht. Es gibt keine "Hacks" von außen zum PC außer bei großen Unternehmen. Und wenn auch andere Leute Zugang zu Deinem PC haben, dann ist Gefahr durch einen Deppen, der nen Virus per USB-Stick auf den PC schleppt, viel viel höher als das pure "online angebunden sein". 

Und mit den Latenzen ist es wie gesagt überhaupt kein Thema, ob Du on- oder offline bist. Da ist sogar eher die Grafikkarte ein Faktor, weil ein Audio-Interface evtl. mit den Treibern der Grafikkarte ein winziges Problem hat. In einem Musiker-PC hat ne Spielergrafikkarte nämlich an sich wenig verloren. Ich hab nen Gamer-PC mit zig Dingen installiert und online angebunden und mache auch hobbymäßig Musik, und mit nem günstigen Interface für 130€ hab ich Latenzen unter 10ms, also nicht wahrnehmbar, und nen Virus hatte ich in 30 Jahren noch nie auf dem PC. 

UND, da du wohl meinen vorigen comment übersehen hast: du kannst für die Musik ja ein offline-Benutzerkonto einrichten, für Spiele ein anderes, was auch online gehen kann. Dann hast du das an den Haaren herbeigeholte Problem "Latenz, weil der PC online ist" sowieso nicht mehr  




> Davon werden dir einige Producer ein Lied singen


 dann sind das keine Profis, denn ein Profi macht ein Backup des Systems im "frisch installiert"-Status, so dass er im Falle eines Problems innerhalb von ner Stunde sofort alles wieder auf Null setzen kann mit Hilfe einr stets parat liegenden fabrikneuen Feestplatte oder SSD, und die Projektdaten hat man sowieso immer woanders nochmal gesichert, weil ein Laufwerk IMMER mal abkacken kann. Da ist es an sich mittlerweile schon längst sogar das SICHERSTE, wenn der PC online ist und man die Daten regelmäßig in eine Cloud hochlädt. Denn es haben auch schon mal Producer oder Juristen usw. ALLE ihre Aufzeichnungen verloren, weil es bei denen gebrannt hat und die Backup-Festplatte im gleichen Zimmer lag und mit abgefackelt ist... 


Aber das nur nebenbei - wenn du es partout nicht willst, dann lass es halt. Aber Deine Gründe sind irrational und nicht faktisch belegbar. Da brauchst Du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn du keine halbwegs neuen guten Games findest, weil die verfügbaren alle irgendwie mal online gehen "wollen"    Aber mal ne GANZ andere Idee: wenn du so "wichtig" bist als Musikmachender, dass du SO extrem aufpasst: kannst Du Dir dann nicht nen günstigen Zweit-PC leisten? Die Grafikkarte brauchst du für den Musik-PC nicht, und ein PC mit zB nem Core i3, 8GB usw. kriegst du für ca. 400€, baust da die GTX 1050 ein, und DER PC kann dann online gehen, weil der ja "nur" für Spiele da ist.


----------



## Purpler (7. Februar 2017)

Ich versteh dich schon. 
Ich sag auch nicht, dass es falsch ist, aber ich seh`s aus der anderen Perspektive.

Den (auch nur minimalen) Leistungsaufwand, den dein PC für den Windows Defender benötigt, den steckt meiner in die Echtzeit. 

Zwar kein ideales Beispiel, aber der Sinn dahinter sollte rüberkommen 
Komm mit dieser Lösung eigentlich gut zurecht und bin auch bei weitem nicht der Einzige, der das so handhabt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich schon.
> Ich sag auch nicht, dass es falsch ist, aber ich seh`s aus der anderen Perspektive.
> 
> Den (auch nur minimalen) Leistungsaufwand, den dein PC für den Windows Defender benötigt, den steckt meiner in die Echtzeit.


 den Satz verstehe ich nicht ^^




> Komm mit dieser Lösung eigentlich gut zurecht und bin auch bei weitem nicht der Einzige, der das so handhabt.


 Das heißt aber nicht, das es auch richtig ist und Sinn macht   in einem Studio, wo auch Mitarbeiter zutritt haben, würde ich den PC auch offline nehmen UND alle USB-Ports usw. verriegeln. Aber ansonsten? 

 Wenn Dir die Nachteile nix ausmachen, isses ok. Man wundert sich nur sehr, weil du eben auch einen online angebundenen PC total sicher verwenden kannst und Dir einige vlt nette Spiele dadurch entgehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Februar 2017)

Purpler schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich schon.
> Ich sag auch nicht, dass es falsch ist, aber ich seh`s aus der anderen Perspektive.


Die nur keinen Sinn macht.



> Den (auch nur minimalen) Leistungsaufwand, den dein PC für den Windows Defender benötigt, den steckt meiner in die Echtzeit.


D.h. du hast bei deinem Rechner auch Defender, Firewall und jeden überflüssigen Dienst brav selbst manuell deaktiviert. Wieso bezweifle ich das ... ?



> Zwar kein ideales Beispiel, aber der Sinn dahinter sollte rüberkommen


Core i Prozessor? Ist im BIOS eingestellt, dass der mit dem höchsten möglichen Takt läuft, oder läuft der nur mit seinem voreingestellten Minimaltakt? 
Allerdings solltest du eh über eine bessere CPU nachdenken, wenn du wegen unter 1 Prozent Leistungsverlust schon Panik bekommst.




> Komm mit dieser Lösung eigentlich gut zurecht und bin auch bei weitem nicht der Einzige, der das so handhabt.


Mit der anderen Lösung würdest du nur weniger Probleme haben ... und die anderen natürlich ohnehin auch.


----------

